# CSI (SPOILER ALERT!)



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ooooh, Las vagas starts on Tuesday 8th on five at 9, and New York starts on Saturday on five at 9pm.

Cant wait for them to start! Its been a long time coming!

Any other fans out there?

xx*


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I get confused with them between Five, Five US and Living   I love them but we were talking about this before, is Sarah still under the car do you know


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

me and hubby are addicts       hubby is in CID and he even came home from work one night and said something he had done at work and i said how did you even think of that and he said i remember seeing it on CSI


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*We were talking about it before, although i couldnt find the old thread 

Sarah is still under the car - that was the cliffhanger at the end of the last series......sooooo, exciting stuff! (but not for sarah, poor chick being under the car for THIS long!  It hasnt been shown on any channels yet, but its defo on five on Tuesday

oooooohhhhh! *


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

cooter said:


> me and hubby are addicts      hubby is in CID and he even came home from work one night and said something he had done at work and i said how did you even think of that and he said i remember seeing it on CSI


*Im an addict too - ive been at the point for ages, when i get exicted to see its on, and after 2 seconds think - dammit, seen this one! 

Cant wait for some fresh ones!

I read about a person that committed a murder and learnt everything from CSI, such as how not to leave DNA and stuff - scary! *


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*would like to add that they did their job good though as he was caught! *


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

OOOO Thanks Sparklequeen, I will deffo tune in on Tuesday for that, I think I will have to get some of the box sets so I can know what series I have seen all of and not


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

its amazing what you pick up from CSI        glad they got the bloke who done murder OMG    

Do you sing along to the theme tunes........... who are you


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*oh yes  I like the new york one......'out here in the field'.....    *


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

only one thing annoys me is it emily, the long blonde hair girl with the terribly squeaky voice when she says Gun shot residue (do it in her squeaky american voice  ) it just goes through me


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*emily is in CSI Miami  - i know what you mean! *


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

do you watch that one too?

we trawl sky to see if any are on at night


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I watch all 3  I just love them - ive got them on series link so i go to watch them, and thats when i realise ive already seen them! Bit behind on the miami ones, but think ive seen all of the NY and LV ones now  Bring on the new ones! I live LV best, then NY then Miami - Heratio is a bit cheese on toast for me with this ginger hair and sunglasses and speaking to the side! *


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

heratio      have you ever counted how many times he takes those sunglasses off in one episode      we have     cant remember what it was know though


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*   OMG! You are addicted!  My DH doesnt like them as much as me so i dont have any interruptions as he goes on his xbox! *


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)




----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Another huge fan here   I love all three but DP prefers CSI miami. I had to watch the finale to new york on tues as i missed it last time round  

Do you think they will make a new one? DP wants them to come to london and work with the FBI


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*  Did you see that one where 2 of them met up - NY and ooh, cant remember if it was LV or Miami now, but they both had to work together - it was brill - so brill i cant remember who was in it! 

CSI:London has a ring to it, i see where you going nicki - i like it! *


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

It was Miaimi, were Horatio went to New York


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*ah yes, knew another CSI boff would be round to put me right! Thanks hun! Thought it was H - aka - cheese on toast, but didnt like to get it wrong! *


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Have to say that I love Vegas, the one where they met up with the CSIs in Miami was good. I'm watching the series on Living on Fridays at the moment (haven't seen all that series yet) is that the one where Sara gets kidnapped at the end Will watch it tomorrow night


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Yet Another CSI lover!!!! I can wait to see what happens with Sarah!!!!!!! 

We watch all 3 me and DH have been hooked for years!        But DH cant stand the main man in CSI Miami, he thinks he is really cheesy!!! I must admit watching it now, I do have a giggle about the way he speaks!!     

The count down is on! 

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

I love CSI, esp the Vegas one, cant wait for it to start again!!!!  I love Gill Grissom, its sad i know 

The one where Miami and Vegas worked together was good. But have to agree i think that Horatio is a bit odd

Lisa xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Its the Line 'H' says EVERY time he puts his sunglasses on that gets me, Look I am that tramitised by it I have blocked it out of my mind


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh i love CSI sunday from 8pm till 1am   I still watch them even if i have seen them  

Im glad sarah is under the car i cant stand her. She is only in the first 3 of the new one coz she got scaked for bein too greedy   
My dd 11 loves it so muh i brought her the csi bord game and finger print kit for christmas and she has decided she wants to do it when she leaves school


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

cant wait for new series of LV to begin!
wanna see wht happens to sarah!

must admit to having gone off miami!
much rather watch LV and NY
tatty x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Maj ~ Thats the bit we find so cheesy but dp still likes him   

I havent seen the very early CSI vegas ones, mite have to go treat myself to a few boxsets i think


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yay its tuesday


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ooooh, forgot to post about it and its nearly the second episode now! 

Wasnt it gooooooood? I shed a tear at the end when she opened her eyes  I wasnt sure why she kept walking - wouldnt it have been easier to stay put? Not that ive even been stranded with my arm stuck or anything!  

Got the NY one to watch from Sat - any good? 

xx
*


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone else not like the new beginning on csi:ny? or is it just me?   i miss singing along to it


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

sarah kept walking that was great i was transfixed        

wonder what tonight will bring


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Tried to watch it last night, but couldn't get into it. Can't wait for Sara to leave.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 
Hope u dont mind me joining in love all the CSIs DH thinks im obsessed but i dont mind if he has to work late on a Tues... i can hog the Tv  Its my fave nite holby city n then the csis...fab nite in!!
this is gonna sound so sad i saw those csi fingerprint kits in tescos at xmas...n i wanted to get one for myself!!!LOL
ManiT


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, 

Is it ok if I join in too? I love CSI (preference is NY, Vegas then Miami). DH loves the series too, but thats really by constant exposure through me  

Vegas actually has the best storylines, but I love NY more cos of Don Flack and Danny Messer (especially Flack) I lurve him  . I love Ny city as well. Sometimes the writing on NY is a let down but Flack makes up for it. But I HATE the new opening theme. Why have they messed with the WHO? I can't sing along now  , but the shots of the actors are fantastic. CAn't wait for Sat's episode, its all about Flack. Also, I cannot stand Lindsay Monroe. She makes me retch. 

About Vegas, how rude was Sara on Tues night? She looked quite rough next to the new girl. But she makes Grissom happy.  Warrick rules. 

Miami has become a parody of itself, with the sunglasses, the hands on the hips. Has anyone else noticed, Horatio actually does no work apart from talking to people while looking sideways at them with his hands on his hips then putting his sunglasses on in slow motion?

I do love it all. 

Weeza


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Weeza ~ i dont like the new beginning, i cant sing to it


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I just caught up on NY and LV ones - didnt realise they've finsihed now!

OMG wasnt expecting Warrick to go like that  and wasnt expecting Mac to have been duped into taking the robber either  and we gotta wait until early next year to find out  Pah 

Does anyone else know what im talking about?  *


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi SQ,

I know what Ur talking about. I never thought Warrick was going to go like that either and Mac with the robber to. They like leaving us on a cliff hanger.  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep   when watching Las Vegas, I actually jumped out my skin when he got shot, wasnt expecting it at all. Same with New york.

Does anyone know when miami is on channel five again. I know its soon but wasnt sure when?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Aaaaaggghhhh!  we are behind you here so I don't know what you are talking about - but I wish I did!!!!!

Could someone write "SPOILER ALERT" or something next time!

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

My fault   Sorry!!


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Spoiler Alert

I'm not sure this is a spoiler alert, but better safe than sorry!!!

I missed the last episode of CSI, I was away that night and hoped to be home to see the second half, but sods law I didn't make it in time. I actually got into the house as the "Jerry Bruckheimer" credit came up  10 seconds earlier.....

Apparently (and this is a real SPOILER ALERT Sara comes back for 1 or 2 episodes to help the team out regarding Warrick..... (Is that ambiguous enough?)

I thought NY was a bit useless this season, especially now that S1, S2 & S4 are being repeated on 5 and we can compare the lot! There were so many duff episodes, but a few absolutley outstanding ones.

I  Flack, Messer, Nick, Adam, Greg, Speedle (RIP) and Warrick


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Who is/was Speedle 

Spoiler alert 

I especailly hated the CSI:NY episode that was focussed around the computer game thing where they were virtual characters. It was sods law that was the one DH was nosing at whilst i was watching it so now he thinks its total rubbish but i know it was just a duff episode 

Also, DH says 'you know they dont really have that technology dont you?' when they get out all their fancy computers and 3d image makers and virtual autopsy stuff etc - i think they do, but perhaps im just nieve *


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I missed the last episode, can someone let me know what happened to Warrick?


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*OMG Tina - that would be a serious spoiler alert - i'll have to PM it to you 

Hope you are OK *


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks hun, how are you and Buddy & Holly? Hope you are all well


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Forgot to say that I like the pic of you & SIL


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Empty your inbox Tina, ive written it all but cant send it!!!!! 

We are fine thanks hun *


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Sparkle,

I've emptied some of my inbox   Can't wait to find out  

I'm glad that you are all well


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Helloooooo

Can I join too, faves are LV, then Miami then NY...weird thing is I gotta a thing about Horatio   dunno if its the way he is filmed with his shades!!      

yes, last LV, shocker or what..    how long do I have to wait till the next one?

as for worst story, I wasnt keen on the miniature murders in LV...

sparkles, DH always sits there and says..."oh look they got the purple light out again and its blood, again"....he always takes the mick...didnt watch tonight as seen it before, getting bored as seen them all and hence started watching House too!! and thats finshed as well!  

x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Amee

I know what you mean about getting bored as every time you go to watch one you see 30 seconds of it and realise you've seen it before 

I quite liked the minature killer storyline   ALthough poor Sara for being stuck under that car for all that time 

I didnt like the Heratio and Marisol storyline - as if a beautiful woman like that would go for him - ooops, sorry Amee - forgot you fancy the pants of him too  

And the blue spray is luminol   Seeeeeee, i learnt a lot! 

xx*


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

oh the thing that scared me about the miniature one was the dolls face, I hate dolls    she says asd is off out to buy dd one    but yes, SAra under the car was scary too...what about the one where, warricks mate (forgot his name) was in the coffin...   at least they found him with the supersonic body heat technolgy thingie from the chopper!  

clever clogs u.luminol...not the same as being a CSi in the uk is it?!?! ..DH just laughs...oh the special glasses to see the blood!! have to say, I wanted to be a doc but the thought a dissecting a dead human body put me off...wouldnt mind doing it on one of those fake ones tho!!   

Im not too keen on storylines that involve characters love lives either...still think "H" is really chilled.. ....and he always says to the victims family "I will find him"...and he does!!  But Id happily give Warrick one anyday    not H...even told DH that!!   

x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I loved the miniature killer storyline, but the one with Nick in the perspex coffin was amazing. It was so jaw-dropping  and Grissom doing his Bug-man thing.......  I loved the 2 lab rat episodes in the past 2 series, maybe just because I used to be a lab rat too....

Speedle used to be in Miami but was shot in the S3 opening (can you tell  I am a CSI fan?) and he was yummy. Ryan Wolfe was bought in to replace him. 

If I lived in Miami, I would not touch Horatio with a barge pole, I would end up dead, look at poor Marisol or in trouble with gangster/mafia types, look at Yelena and the mother of Horatios son, who used to be in Saved by the Bell!!!

I quite liked the NY episode with Second Life, but really that was just because of Adam being in it so much! Still loving Flack, rawr


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

[fly]SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT[/fly]

Apparently William Petersen is leaving Las Vegas 

http://www.csifiles.com/news/150708_01.shtml

/links


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*OMG! *


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

oh no, they cant do that, it wont be the same without him and Warrick!!


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

did anyone mention the new series of CSI Miami kicks off on 5th August?!?!      

was getting annoyed with watching all the repeats!!!  but some of them are worth watching again!!  

x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Amee, I was wondering when it starts, Have been avoiding Living so i can watch it on channel five


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New series of CSI Miami on channel 5 starts tonight 9pm woohoo


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

well, what did you think of it?  

x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm enjoying this season so far, what does everyone else think?

Tina xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

I enjoyed the new CSI miami last week, missed tonight,  so will have to watch it on Five US tomorrow!!  

x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't get to watch it on a Tuesday as it clashes with another programme, will be watching it tomorrow though


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Im a bit behind 

I havent seen the new ones yet, but got them to watch when i get a mo 

Cant wait!

*


----------

